# Jboss lernen mit Praxisbeispiel



## dutchman79 (10. Jan 2013)

Nachdem ich jemand um Hilfe mit Jboss & Beans & co gefragt hatte, meinte er, abgesehen von einigen Tutorials über Jboss, wäre es gut selber mit einem fiktiven Projekt zu üben.

Sein Vorschlag zB, erstelle eine Verwaltung von Veranstaltungen von Dozenten für Teilnehmern:

Dozenten können dabei eigene Veranstaltungen anlegen und eigene Veranstaltungen inkl Teilnehmer ansehen.

Teilnehmer können sich bei einer Veranstaltung anmelden und auch die eigene Veranstaltungen sehen.

Teilnehmer einer Veranstaltung können nicht die anderen Teilnehmer sehen

Teilnehmer können sich bei einer Veranstaltung nur einmal anmelden und auch nur dann wenn noch Plätze frei sind.

*Als Ansatz hatte ich bis jetzt folgende Gedanken zu Klassen:`

Abstrakte Klasse: Person
Attribute: Name, Vorname, Geburtstag

Klasse: Dozent extends Person
Attribut: Akademischer Titel

Klasse: Teilnehmer extends Person

Klasse: Veranstaltung
Attribute: Name, Maximale Anzahl Teilnehmer
*

In vielen Tutorials geht man so vor dass man sich dan 2 packages anlegt, einmal client und einmal server und dann Beans und Interfaces schreibt. 
Einige Start Tipps ?


----------



## Shaun0 (10. Jan 2013)

Die Idee so zu beginnen ist eine Gute.
Geht es um JBoss oder umd Java EE Allgemein?
Was sind deine Vorkenntnisse?

Ein guter Einstieg mit einem fundiertem Java Wissen ist Java EE 6: Enterprise-Anwendungsentwicklung leicht gemacht: Amazon.de: Dirk Weil: Bücher


----------



## moonermo (10. Jan 2013)

Für EJB 3.1 und JPA 2.0 kann ich folgende Lektüre nur empfehlen (auch geeignet zusammen mit dem Buch von Drik Weil, um das erste Projekt zu begleiten):
http://www.amazon.de/EJB-3-1-professionell-Grundlagen--Expertenwissen/dp/3898646122/


----------



## dutchman79 (10. Jan 2013)

Okay danke fuer den Buchtipp.

Mir geht es hauptsaechlich darum wie man sowas mit JBoss aufsetzt. 
Ich verliere nur durch die ganzen Beans und die zusaetzliche Persistenz ( Datenbank zur Speicherung der Professoren,Teilnehmer und Veranstaltungen) schnell den Ueberblick und weiss dann nicht so richtig wie ich am besten damit anfangen kann, nachdem ich mir Gedanken ueber die Klassen gemacht habe.


----------



## moonermo (10. Jan 2013)

Fang doch einfach bei 0 an. Erstelle erst mal eine einfache Webapp in der du vorerst nur statische JSF-Seiten auslieferst. Wenn das klappt erweiterst du das mit einer viewscoped Managedbean und baust zum Beispiel einen Counter ein, der per AJAX einen in der Managedbean gespeicherten Wert erhöht und dann in einem Textfeld ausgibt. 
Das wiederum erweiterst du so, dass die ManagedBean sessionscoped ist und somit der Counter-Wert gespeichert wird...usw. Irgendwann klappt das dann auch gut und du erweiterst das ganze mit einer EJB, die irgendwas anderes kann.... Dann hast du schonmal ein wenig Gefühl fuer die Materie bekommen... Dann kannst du dir Gedanken um eine Persistenzschicht... Das wird dann alles schon seinen Lauf nehmen... Das wichtigste am Anfang: Mach was, egal was!


----------

